# ViP211 HD - Dish Net Admits Problem!



## greggr (Apr 1, 2007)

After having a tech out twice for HD issues in my ViP211 HD with L3.45 software, I called Dish Netwrork and complained about the following:

voice/pic out of sync in HD channels
picture pixelizing
poor pic quality on specific low def channels

I asked for a level III tech, got an on-shore person and she said the system indicates engineering is aware of these issues and they're working on a fix to be loaded out as soon as possible. I asked for and received a 3 month discount of $10 per month on my bill starting in April. 

Hopefully the software is updated before 3 months is up......


----------

